# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Red Monster

## Spid

I had to admit she is an amazing piece of art.

What do you guys think?

----------


## kian

Indeed~RED :Very Happy:

----------


## nasty12

Nice Solid Red!

----------


## d2sign

This one beyond Sakura, call it Ruby?

----------


## Quixotic

Ballerina! She's dancing ballet.  :Wink:

----------


## CK Yeo

Very nice!
Is it dark red near the base or it is shadow? 

ck

----------


## Spid

> This one beyond Sakura, call it Ruby?


"Ruby red" ...Nice name! Ill take very much into consideration. Thanks bro.



> Ballerina! She's dancing ballet.


The name is too "sissy" :Laughing: 



> Very nice!
> Is it dark red near the base or it is shadow? 
> 
> ck


Should be shadow. 

Heres another picture.

----------


## EvolutionZ

wow... another creation in the shrimps world.

----------


## chromes03

Spid,

Nice look "Ruby Red"...

----------


## fugu_88

Where did you buy it, or you home breed?

Very nice red.... :Grin:

----------


## Spid

> Spid,
> 
> Nice look "Ruby Red"...


Thanks bro.



> wow... another creation in the shrimps world.


Its one neocardina that carries thick shell with solid coloration.




> Where did you buy it, or you home breed?
> 
> Very nice red....


Thanks. Its from my sakura colony.

----------


## trashyeo

very nice red

----------


## silane

> "Ruby red" ...Nice name! Ill take very much into consideration. Thanks bro.
> 
> The name is too "sissy"
> 
> 
> Should be shadow. 
> 
> Heres another picture.


very nice ! from pure red line, har?

----------


## Spid

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Its from a very pure red line. No white portion on the body this time..Only RED.  :Grin:

----------


## chromes03

Spid,

You should enter in this shrimp contest..check it out...
http://www.garnelen-championat.de/index-e.html

----------


## d2sign

First International Shrimp Championship?! Interesting!

----------


## fishpoo

wow very nice sakura... but i'm abit confused.... sakuras and cherries are the same thing right?

----------


## Spid

> Spid,
> 
> You should enter in this shrimp contest..check it out...
> http://www.garnelen-championat.de/index-e.html


Thats too far for me pal. But Im still waiting to see how attractive the prizes will be.  :Laughing: 

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Spid

Some other nice thick shells to share, though not as well defined as the first piece. 

Enjoy. :Grin:

----------


## d2sign

Miss out the photos?

----------


## mordrake

very nice... i'd prefer calling it red ruby though  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spid

Yeah have change it to Ruby Red thanks to Bro d 2sign who came up with the name.

----------


## stonespot

Spid You have male sakura that is ruby red? Or just the females only. Just curious.

----------


## chromes03

Spid,

What water parameters do you keep them in?...Is that ADA Soil? Very Nice...

----------


## d2sign

_(Edit: Please kindly discuss your arrangements with Spid via PM, thanks!)_

----------


## Spid

> Spid You have male sakura that is ruby red? Or just the females only. Just curious.


No. Defintely not. Only females have those coloration. 



> Spid,
> 
> What water parameters do you keep them in?...Is that ADA Soil? Very Nice...


I never measure my gh, ammonia nor nitrate level for that tank. Ph is at 6.8. 
I use "used" ada soil type I for that tank of sakuras.

----------


## Savant

how valuable are these ruby red cherries?

----------


## winq

bro spid, issit from the tank at outside one? power la.. think shld go visit u again this weekend.. lols..

----------


## Spid

> how valuable are these ruby red cherries?


It all comes down to demand and supply I guess. 




> bro spid, issit from the tank at outside one? power la.. think shld go visit u again this weekend.. lols..


Most are from that tank.  :Grin:

----------


## Savant

I have quite a number of very red (almost like yours) cherries in my L46 tank... It seems that their sharing of food with the L46, hikari carni + other speciality pleco foods (read expensive) causes them to gain a super red colouration with thick shells... 

I guess I will go catch some of them to transfer to a shrimp only tank and see how they develop when I am free  :Smile:

----------


## Spid

It would be good to post some pictures here.

Probably its the high spirulina content that causes the nice coloration.  :Grin:

----------


## Savant

Will try to do so... That is also why I need to catch them out to rehouse in a seperate tank...

----------


## Spid

Finally able took some time off to practise my camera skills. 

Here goes...

----------

